

The oddball history of the 80/20 rule - interpares
http://blog.emphatic.co/you-know-all-those-things-you-think-you-should-do-you-dont?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=Sub&utm_campaign=429HN1

======
dalke
With the URL
"[http://...?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=Sub&utm_campaign=429HN1"](http://...?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=Sub&utm_campaign=429HN1"),
I have the funny feeling someone wants to see how useful HN is for getting
traffic.

The earlier link from interpares to emphatic.co also something which looks
like tracking information.

